# Fun with Air bubbles



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Bored last night, and saw the plants pearling at night, decided to see what I came up with.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Very interesting Pictures. Thanks for sharing! Are you still taking pictures with your canon? What lens did you use for the above photos?

-John N.


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Yeah, John, same system. used 100mm 2.8 macro and 2 flashes at different angles (a bit of playing around) to get the right "glow"


----------



## Moody (Sep 14, 2006)

very nice!!!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow, pretty. =)

I wish my plants pearled at night. =P


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Sweet pics..especially the last one. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------

